# Is there any free sites you can make your own webpage?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there any free sites you can make your own webpage? If not is there a low cost
site to make a custom webpage. If some one wants to get into java and webpage
programming, where is a good start and what is needed. Again is there some freebies
or do I have to pay or what?
Thank you,


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

There are several free hosts available but generally these are paid for by having poor performant servers or inundating your site with adverts. If you just want to experiment and learn then you are better off installing WampServer, Xamp or similar on your local machine and learning there. Then when you have learnt enough consider one of the cheaper hosts with shared hosting servers to get a website online.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The only free host that I normally recommend to start with as more reliable & safer than many others is https://www.000webhost.com/
They do have a very strong abuse policy & definitely no adult or malware sites there. I have found their support for a free service to be extremely good. They do offer a simple drag & drop web site builder


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

What is WampServer, Xamp? If I create something on these two programs is it transferable to a web host. Is https://www.000webhost.com/ a good place to start for a beginner? Any other good
beginner stuff out there?
Thank you,


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

They are local development environments where you can experiment. They are faster than a webhost as they are local. Anything you develop on a local environment you can transfer easily to a live site. All my development work is done in a local environment and only when complete is it transferred to a live webserver.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I made an account on https://[URL]https://www.000webhost.com/and I found that they have a lot of website templates.

How can a website file on my local computer an import it to my site on https://www.000webhost.com/?
What type of file would it be.

In the past I have made single file webpages (*.mht files) on my computer for personal with MS word.
What do I need to do to put a webpage on a website. Can it be done with MS word?

What is MS Silverlight? Is that a webpage maker for the web.

How can the local web pages be imported to https://www.000webhost.com/ 
What type of files are I dealing with.

Remember I am a beginner, 
I have a bunch of questions.
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I made a file in MS word called TestPage1.htm and uploaded it to
my 000webhost.com account manager. Should I be able bring that TestPage1.htm
into my browser using an address?

When I try this I get "Your connection is not Private" in my browser. My browser is Google Chrome.

Thank you


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

normally 000webhost use something like http://www.yourusername.000webhostapp.com/TestPage1.htm

chrome will always say not secure until you pay for & use the SSL https version


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I used http://www.yourusername.000webhostapp.com/TestPage1.htm

What is SSL https version? 
Is that a version of google Chome?

So what is the free version of 000webhostapp.com good for it you can't upload a file on the web
and retreive it in a browser off the web?

I though the free version is a learning tool on how to do this?

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you have to buy some kind of security certificate in order to have a browser usable webpage on the internet
even though you don't care if the information on the page is private or not?
Do all web pages we search and go to have security certificates?
Thnak you,


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You don't need a security certificate BUT your site will be marked by browsers as insecure if you don't have one. As a result of this warning some visitors may not visit your site. Your free host may or may not allow SSL that is something to check with them.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

So I made an account on https://www.000webhost.com/ 
Then I went and made a TestPage1.hml fie with MS word and uploaded it.

At this point I am not concerned about security, data bases etc.
Just want to see if I can upload and retrieve a internet webpage to my browser.

I used "https://www.muckmail.000webhost.com/TestPage1.htm" to try to make a browser retrieval.

So what steps do I need to do to accomplish this simple task.

Thak you,


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

*Don't use Word to create your webpage*. Use Notepad or Notepad++(free download) to create it.

Just try a simple page using this code


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<title>HTML Test</title>
<body>

<h1>This is a heading</h1>
<p>This is a paragraph.</p>

</body>
</html>
```
Save it as index.html (all lower case) then upload it to your account on your free host and then just visit your url without any page added. You should see the above code displayed as a proper webpage on your site *IF* you have done everything correctly.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, I made a file index.html with the above code pasted in it using Notepad++.
I saved it as an html file

Uploaded it to the account and then I tryed to call it up using https://www.muckmail.000webhost.com
I got the webpage https://www.000webhost.com in my browser when I tryed to call it up.

I tryed https://www.muckmail.000webhost.com/index.html and got the same result.

I there something that I still need to do in my account?
Do I need to buy something for this little experiment?

Do I need to create a domain name? 
If so how is that done?

Still working on this.

Thank you,


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks like you haven't registered it or set it up correctly on 000webhost
I can't see muckmail as a user name there


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I think I made an account because I can upload files to them.
What do I need to check in setup in my account?
Is there a procedure to register the account?
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I can upload files to an account I made.

What do in need to check in the account to see if I have registered?

What do I need to check in the account set up.

Thnak you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like the name may be muckmail1 instead of muckmail.
Try that I still the the private security page, again
Any suggestions?
Thank you,


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like you have a page!
http://muckmail1.000webhostapp.com/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try using https://muckmail1.000webhostapp.com/ that doesn't show any security warnings to me


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you still see the warnings, then please take a screenshot & upload that here so we can see what you see


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow! That's cool, @dvk01. I didn't check that.


----------



## digitized (Apr 20, 2017)

Yep, I see the webpage.

Are you familiar with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript? That's the code that is used to build websites. Search it up.

If you are a beginner a good place to learn more is here: https://www.w3schools.com/


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, it seems to work. Thank you,
Looks like this index.html is a sort of a Auto Executable file when the site is accessed.

What is the very first steps to learn this stuff?

Should I look at composting html files first?

Is Notepad++ the tool to use to make html file?

Note, at this point, I am not for fancy templates, etc. 
I want to stay with the basics and learn how things work in this site. 

I was wondering if that index.html could call up a second webpage on my site using a link.

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I placed a new ink into the index.html and it seem to work.

Is there a good offline Html editor/composer program. 
I think MS word does not work.

Also, Is there a way to change my link from https://muckmail1.000webhostapp.com/ to https://muckmail.000webhostapp.com/

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Would something like MS Expression Web 4 be a good Html editor to look at
or is there something better and more popular that I should look at? 

Thank you,


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The only way to change the link is to create the account muckmail on 000webhost.

You obviously created muckmail1 because muckmail does not exist


----------

